# Well now that's odd...



## Smee (Apr 14, 2013)

I have a batch of olive oil & goat milk BAR soap that turned out way too
heavily scented with Chanel #5.  It was going to be Mother's Day gifts
for a few friends.   Last night I thought, "Hey Smee, why don't you melt down
a bar and see if you can dilute it & make it a nice liquid soap for yourself?"
And I proceeded to grate & heat, put half melted soap in with half liquid
castile and that was all fine & good.   
But, this morning, I see the leftover melted down bar soap hasn't turned
to snot.  Why isn't it snot...?  It always turns to snot...and neither is the
bottle that I mixed.  It's all still quite fluid and almost too thin even.


----------



## jcandleattic (Apr 14, 2013)

I don't know, but my only (uneducated) guess would be is that you mixed it with liquid soap?
That's interesting. 
And obviously, I have no idea why...


----------



## Smee (Apr 14, 2013)

Yeah, that's what I thought for the bottle I mixed with castile,
but I only used half of what I melted down and it's also not congealed.
Now I'll have to leave it sit on the counter & see what it does over a
few days.  Unless there's something in commercial soaps that make it
go snotty that isn't in homemade...I dunno.  I've never tried to turn
one of my bar soaps into liquid before.


----------



## jcandleattic (Apr 14, 2013)

Smee said:


> Yeah, that's what I thought for the bottle I mixed with castile,
> but I only used half of what I melted down and it's also not congealed.
> Now I'll have to leave it sit on the counter & see what it does over a
> few days.  Unless there's something in commercial soaps that make it
> ...



Homemade bars go snotty too. Which is why I have no clue why yours didn't. LOL 
I would just enjoy the fact that it didn't. I hate that snotty gross feel/texture when I tried to do it.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 14, 2013)

Maybe the FO did wonky things to it?  You know how tricky that stuff can be for CP!


----------



## Smee (Apr 14, 2013)

Hadn't even thought of that, Liz.  You may be onto something there.
It did darken the bars from a light ivory to a light brown/tan.
Heck, if this stays liquid for a couple weeks, I may just give everyone
some body wash for Mother's Day.  (Is that cheating?)


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 14, 2013)

Smee said:


> (Is that cheating?)



Not at all, because you make soap, right, so everyone expects to get soap   Remember, YOU MEANT TO DO THAT!


----------

